# Lifting Equipment Inspection Standard



## سليمان1 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*إخوانى الأعزاء جئت إليكم بمكتبة أكواد ومواصفات التفتيش لمعدات الرفع لكل مهتم بهذا المجال وأسأل الله أن ينفعكم به وأى مهندس محتاج أى كود فى معدات الرفع فليطلبه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t279581.html
:56::56::56:
*


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي سلمان
مجهود جبار
أدعو جميع الأخوة لدخول الموضوع وتحميل الملفات

فهو موسوعة للمواصفات القياسية البريطانية
حول جميع معدات الرفع وتجهيزاتها

ولو كنت أتمنى أن يكون الموضوع كامل ضمن قسم السلامة المهنية
مع تحياتي


----------



## سليمان1 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً مهندس غسان إن شاء الله تعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## سليمان1 (14 أبريل 2012)

​أضفت بعض الأكواد المفيدة لمن له الرغبة فى الإطلاع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthrea...ction-Standard


----------



## سليمان1 (14 أبريل 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...uipment-Inspection-Standard?highlight=lifting


----------



## aluosh (27 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير مش هقدر اقلك احسن من كده​


----------



## محمد حماده نصر (28 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## على ابوالشيخ (1 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Abu Laith (2 مايو 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا المجهود الرائع .. جزاك الله كل خير واتمنى لك الازدهار


----------



## محمد 1000 (20 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## safety gulf (24 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سليمان1 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

وإياكم إخوانى الاعزاء


----------



## noar202 (24 ديسمبر 2013)

:i need your help with these standard
bs en 818-7
bs en 13157
bs en iso 1837
bs en 13155 2003
bs en 14502 2005
bs iso 2330
bs 3726
bs 5777
bs iso 22915
bs iso 5766
bs en iso 3691-1
جزاكم الله خير​


----------



## جمعة محمد سلامة (24 ديسمبر 2013)

إضافة قيمة ... جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## aaar (24 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرالله يعطيك العافية


----------



## safa aldin (15 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

